# Sand Box Archery Target



## amazin archer90 (Sep 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## serdley300 (Mar 18, 2004)

That is truly the most ******* target I have ever seen! Cool!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

looks a lot like mine thanks for Sharing!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Been there, done that, still do that for broadheads....foam targets get blown out in a matter of days, and cost lots of money!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Can't see the pic ???


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Would the sand not damage the carbon arrows after many shots?


----------



## smokeeter (Jan 31, 2007)

without a question one of the best broadhead targets out there, been using one forever, dulls the blade pretty quickly tho. A word of advice, make sure you cover your sand especially before freeze up, once the frost comes it's like concrete.


----------



## 601hunter (Sep 1, 2011)

Please try to post pic again, i don't see a link or pic and it sounds like I need to build whatever this is! Thanks


----------



## hilt xlr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

how many CAT terds have you speared?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

hilt xlr8 said:


> how many cat terds have you speared?


 lmao !!!!! Good one !!!


----------



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you kidding me, that is a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

Cool idea! My concern is the fletchings hitting the sand and coming off. Has that been a problem?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats pretty innovative.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL I would be willing to bet that your target is also a target for all of the cats in your area..... Great idea! Glad it works for you!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

About carbon arrow damage. I does NOT damage carbon arrows. I have used sand piles for the last 7 years and still using the same arrows. at worst they loos a little sheen it doesn't affect the flight and I've never had to buy another broad head target.


----------



## joeswest01 (Oct 22, 2011)

The archery range by my house uses these for the broadhead range. They hang paper targets on cardboard in the front.


----------

